# Spring Cleaning - Wash & Wax



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had my 05 GTO for 3 weeks now. In that 3 weeks, all I've seen are rain, snow, sand, salt, and mud in this area. We finally had a nice day in central PA yesterday. It was the first opportunity I've had to get some protection on my 3 week old GTO. So, I seized the opportunity. 

I used a car soap (Meguiars) & synthetic polymer "wax" (Meguiars NXT). I'm not a "clay bar, carnuba, toothbrush" dweeb. It's a car! I own it. It does not own me. I bought the synthetic because it's supposed to be easy on, easy off, leave no white residue on black trim, and offer good protection. I just want to get the finish protected and get back to enjoying the car. Well, I'm happy to report that it works as advertised. I've used synthetics before and this one didn't seem all that different with the exception that it really didn't leave any white residue on flat black trim or rubber gaskets.

Another advantage with synthetics is the fact that you can wax the entire car before coming back to wipe it down. I probably waited and hour before I started wiping down the section I started. No problems.

I used the syn wax on the wheels too. I knew the GTO wheels were painted but that was the first time I noticed that the silver paint was metallic. I'd almost call it metalflake. It does give a nice effect when cleaned up. I like painted wheels. Aluminum or chrome will oxidize in time (yes they will). Paint seems to do much better.

Even with my non-obsessive approach, the whole process took about 4 hours by the time I rain-x'd the glass, treated the leather, wiped down the interior, and siliconed the tires. I thought this small car would be easy!


----------



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

How did you like the NXT wax, other than not discoloring the trim? I have bought some for my Phantom Black, but haven't had the time to use it. Is it as deep and glossy as some say?


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

*Got Intinmate With a Goat!!!!*

If that header didn't get your attention...

Did the Zaino this weekend. I've never used it before. I got the whole kit and did an experiment. I did the Wife's Grand Am with an OTC clay bar and some Tech Wax. Then I did the Goat with the Zaino Z18 clay bar followed by their car wash, then the Z2 with ZFX (whatever that is) and then wiped it all down to reveal the Zaino shine. Well, I have to tell you, I really didn't notice much of a difference. I only do the claybar 2 times a year, Fall and Spring, but I do the wax about every three months or when needed. I'm always amazed at how much crap the claybar gets off of your paint. Anyway, maybe the true test is longevity or protection. Only time will tell and I'll let you all know what I learn. Man, my arms are killing me....

Weather forecast for tomorrow.....RAIN!!!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

DuaneGTO said:


> How did you like the NXT wax, other than not discoloring the trim? I have bought some for my Phantom Black, but haven't had the time to use it. Is it as deep and glossy as some say?


Well, keep in mind that my paint is only 3 weeks old (plus the boat trip). But with that said, I think the NXT looks as good as any wax I've ever used or seen. My Cyclone Gray paint is a lot lighter than Black, Red, or Blue but it was like a mirror when I was done. I could actually read the text off the NXT box in the reflection from the rear quarter panel (backwards of course, Paul is dead). I think the wax may do a lot more for the darker, richer paint colors. 

I've owned black cars before and love the color but.....it's a pain to keep it looking good. The NXT is supposed to fill in minor imperfections like swirl marks from polishing to produce a mirror finish. If it works as advertised, it could be a Godsend for dark paint colors.

Now if someone could just make a bug repellent wax. I took the newly shined GTO out to dinner last night and cleared the air in PA of several dozen bugs. Took it out again today and collected a few more. Damn bugs!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I like the NXT wax...I've been using it exclusively since I bought my Goat.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> I'm not a "clay bar, carnuba, toothbrush" dweeb.


That's too bad, because your car would look a heck of a lot better. : )


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

You guys can buy all the expensive waxes you want, I will stick with my 2001 liquid..this is the third black car I have used it on and they all looked like a mirror for months..only $5 a bottle...and I have NEVER washed the car myself..I get it washed for $3 at the Shell soft cloth wax down the street..and it looks perfect!!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> I'm not a "clay bar, carnuba, toothbrush" dweeb. It's a car! I own it. It does not own me.


I think I must qualify for dweeb-hood. I have an excess of vacation days that I'm supposed to use up, so I took Friday off last week. I had no particular plans, so while my wife accompanied our first-grader on a zoo field trip and my three-year-old was at my mother-in-law's, I decided to wash, polish and wax the car.

Somehow, I managed to fritter away 10 hours doing this. 10 HOURS! I started at 7:30 a.m., and at 5:30 p.m. my wife had to drag me inside so we could make a dinner engagement.

Why'd I take so dadgummed long? First, my car came loaded with "towel marks"--probably the doing of dimbulb new car prep guys at the dealership. I've polished it twice in the month I've owned it, and I'm sure I'll do so plenty more times. Second, because I just plain like waxing a car. I like mowing my lawn, too. Kind of a release after sitting at a desk all week.

But I do think my car is of the opinion that it owns me. After a long day at work, it glares at me when I come out to the parking lot. "Where the heck have you been?" it seems to demand. "I have needs!"


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You're not a dweeb. You just like working on your car. I own and run a couple of companies -- and working on cars and stuff around the house is my release. Otherwise, it's work and working out. Guess that makes me a gym rat in some people's eyes, too.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You're not a dweeb. You just like working on your car. I own and run a couple of companies -- and working on cars and stuff around the house is my release. Otherwise, it's work and working out. Guess that makes me a gym rat in some people's eyes, too.


Geez, Be-A-Better, sounds like we have the same bizarre idea of what constitutes "fun": Household honey-dos, waxing the car and going to the gym. I'm going to print out this post and show it to my wife and co-workers to prove I'm not the weirdo they all think I am.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

My therapist calls it Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. I call it either a) doing things right, b) being proactive or c) getting stuff done!


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I wish more people were like you guys, I would make a hell of alot more money and a little easyer ( www.ultrashield-hr.com ). I get some realy F'ed up looking cars coming to me asking if I can do anything for there paint. I know paint sealents from dealerships work but for some reason all the people that come to me after they have driven there cars for a year seem to think that they dont have to wash there cars after thy buy them. I wash my GTO ever 2 weeks weather I have driven it or not, granted I use it as a show car for our film and I still spend 6 hours or better cleaning just the exterior.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> You're not a dweeb. You just like working on your car. I own and run a couple of companies -- and working on cars and stuff around the house is my release. Otherwise, it's work and working out. Guess that makes me a gym rat in some people's eyes, too.


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Put the cork er, cap back on the bottle and put down the clay bar. Now step 2.......


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> My therapist calls it Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.


Yep, we have a problem. But at least it's a relatively harmless, non-destructive one. Of course, if I spend another 10 hours working on my car _this_ weekend, I'll have to change my tune. And my address.

Speaking of OCD, here's a funny story. Some of you may remember my post about how my new GTO came with a small dent in the hood, and how the dealership sent a mobile dent removal guy to my workplace to fix it.

As anal as I am, I was sweating bullets as the guy popped my hood, slid a rod through one of the underhood apertures and worked out the dent. Seeing my anxiety, the fix-it guy told me not to worry--that he was a perfectionist, too. "Yep, I have _excessive_ compulsive disorder," he said.

I didn't correct him. For one thing, he was working on my hood and I didn't want to make him mad. For another . . . maybe "excessive compulsive" is actually a more fitting term.


----------

